# Effacer doublons Itunes en 1 clic



## aperrottet (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

A force de m'énerver avec ma bibliothèque Itunes, mon dossier media, etc, en importer ma musique je viens de créer que des doublons. Résultat, je me retrouve avec plus de 4000 doublons de musique dans ma bibliothèque, très agréable. 

J'ai cherché partout et je ne trouve pas. Ma question est simple : Y'a t'il un moyen de supprimer tous les doublons en une seule fois ou alors par une manipulation simple. Vous imaginez que si je peux éviter de devoir sélectionner 1 à 1 4000 fichier je serais heureux ;-)

Merci !


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Août 2012)

Salut....tu vas voir là.... 
http://www.wideanglesoftware.fr/tunesweeper/?gclid=CNehlMyK0bECFctjfAod1XUAXA


----------



## aperrottet (5 Août 2012)

Merci j'avais déjà vu ce logiciel mais je n'arrive pas ouvrir le fichier téléchargé (extension .msi)


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Août 2012)

J'ai trouvé ce qui suit sur un forum.

Sur le fichier MSI concerné, si un double clic te donne une fenêtre  qui te propose de choisir un programme pour l'ouvrir, laisse tomber ça  (annuler), et fais un clic droit sur ton fichier MSI, et clique sur  INSTALLER dans le menu déroulant qui apparait alors. 
et hop, magie ça marche. 
Voilà voilà !


----------



## pickwick (6 Août 2012)

Le plus simple est encore d'aller chercher Tunes Sweeper sur l'APP STORE 
cela s'installe tout seul.


----------

